# - Foreign Relations - COMIC STRIP



## Pietja8t8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Greetings, fellow Fur Arffinity users!

It's my first thread and, at the same time, my first post - I hope that's allowed on this forum, I don't want my advertisement to be a reason for getting a ban-ticket.

Anyway, we're on a _comic & zines_ forum section, so I'm here to present you my comic strip called 

"*Foreign Relations*"​
A title which was called by Smelge as a "_bad porn waiting to happen_"(_hope you don't mind me quoting you_) - but despite his ominous predictions, there's no porn in it.
And is it _bad_?
Well, I'm not the one to decide.

"*Foreign Relations*", like many web-comics is based more around overall concept rather than close script, a concept of foreign skunk-girl that came to study abroad, into a country which she most likely know only from tourist guides. Despite that introduction, the comic will _not_ be only about her university life and will also focus on the people that she's going to meet.

In short - this strip will be about daily life and social situations wrapped in a humoristic form. Or, at least I hope it will.

That's about it, if it comes to introductions.

Feel free to state your opinion or/and critique. But most of all - enjoy.

Here's the link to my gallery - http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/pietja8t8/
Besides one unrelated picture everything else is just this comic. I'll try to type all of these navigation buttons if I'll find a will and time to do so.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 12, 2011)

As the resident comic mauler, I have to say it's not actually that bad.

But damn it, I'm gonna critique it later. After food.


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Apr 8, 2011)

"_Foreign Relations_" now have a website... although it's still in testing phase.

Nevertheless, check it out!

http://foreignrelationscomic.npx.pl/


----------



## Keosil (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the Humor, glad you got a website up around it. Grats!


----------

